
HP accused of sneakily installing system-slowing spyware onto its PCs - rmason
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3022069/hp-accused-of-sneakily-installing-system-slowing-spyware-onto-its-pcs
======
DrScump
Wow. I've _just_ started experiencing lags (and complete inability to wake up
successfully from sleep or hibernation) on BOTH HP laptops I routinely use (a
recently-stolen Envy and a G7) in the past 2 weeks.

I guess I'll eliminate HP from my replacements-shopping list.

